

Ask HN: Can software qa skills translate to telecommuting gigs? - Allocator2008

Say if somebody had 6+ years of QA experience, primarily on the automation side of it including unit test experience with things like JUnit, what if they wanted to transition into some kind of telecommuting gig? Is this doable? Are there websites specific to finding telecommuting gigs? Say somebody loved testing software, writing scripts for it, and so forth, but just was not crazy about office b.s. like "tps reports" and so forth and wanted to kind of do the work from home on a consultant kind of basis. How might one go about that? Appreciate any thoughts you guys might have.
======
pasbesoin
James Bach turned QA into an independent gig. There are a few others who have
significant public personae. I haven't checked in on his blog, lately; it's
here:

<http://www.satisfice.com/blog/>

<http://www.satisfice.com/recommends.shtml>

I don't know whether this will be any use to you. Hope it helps, though.

